# Hi ya'll!



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas! I spent a few years in the Mobile/Tillman's Corner area. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## Guletsi (Jun 24, 2015)

All my elementary years were in rural Mobile. Out by the airport!


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Guletsi said:


> All my elementary years were in rural Mobile. Out by the airport!


Current county?


----------



## Guletsi (Jun 24, 2015)

Lowndes


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Guletsi said:


> Lowndes


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource from west Alabama!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## bamabeedude (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey from North Alabama.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------

